# Optimiser mon imac PPC G3



## Paulino (11 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous.
Je viens de récupérer un vieil imac, ce qui fait de moi un nouvel utilisateur mac, j'aimerai autant que possible le mettre au gout du jour.

Voici ma config :
OSX 10.3.9
powerPC G3 333MHz   (PowerPC 750 2.2)
512Mo Ram



Quel est l'OS le plus récent que je puisse me permettre d'installer avec cette config?
Est ce que je peux rajouter de la ram sur cette machine à moindre coût ?

Merci d'avance de vos conseils, nouveaux amis mac users


----------



## pascalformac (11 Novembre 2009)

bonjour

bonne bestiole mais ancienne

et je viens de verifier
sur les 333 Mhz
c'est panther le max
( ce que tu as déjà)

en ram Apple dit 256
en vrai c'est 512 max
2 slots pour le type PC66 -144pins SO-DIMM

edit
et tu es déjà à 512
donc t'es au max des possibles sur ce vintage


----------



## Paulino (11 Novembre 2009)

Merci pour ta réponse Pascal !


----------



## pascalformac (11 Novembre 2009)

par contre je te conseille TRES vivement

1- de reinstaller l'OS
ca permet de zigouiller les comptes + fichiers +  erreurs des utilisateurs précedents 
avec un OS flambant neuf

2- ca en fait ton mac
(avant ca ne l'est pas)


et tutos Mac- OSX
quoique ca ne s'applique pas toujours à Panther les principes globaux sont OSX
Et panther reste un excellent OSX
(très abouti)

Très bons tutos vidéos en francais
http://rhinos-mac.fr/

autres tutos special débutants  en francais ( divers formes de tutos)
http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/accueil.html

tutos officiels Apple
pour dernier OS mais mêmes principes généraux pour OS précédents
http://www.apple.com/fr/support/mac101/
special switch
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT2514?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR

tutos Apple des bases  (videos en anglais)
http://www.apple.com/findouthow/mac/

 très bon site sur OS X
http://www.osxfacile.com/index.html

autres tutos vidéos
http://www.macpoweruser.net/podcast/index.html
http://www.vodeclic.com/parcourir/tous_les_packs
http://www.logicielmac.com/pages/tutoriaux_liste.php


----------



## richard-deux (14 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Le DD de mon imac G3 DV (année 2000) vient de rendre l'âme.

Il faisait 10Go et il y avait panther.

Je souhaiterais changer le DD et réinstaller le système.
Or je voudrais savoir si je dois mettre ou remettre à jour le Fireware pour que le G3 fonctionne à nouveau?

Merci de votre réponse.


----------



## pascalformac (14 Novembre 2009)

c'est expliqué  là
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=75130


----------



## richard-deux (14 Novembre 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> c'est expliqué  là
> http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=75130



Pascal, cela ne répond pas à mon problème. 
En fait le DD est mort donc je ne peux plus démarrer l'iMac sur Panther.
Je peux démarrer l'iMac mais le système ne trouve pas/plus le DD (icône clignotante).
J'ai démarré en appuyant la touche Alt: rien.
J'ai tenté de réinstaller le système via un câble firewire en mode target: rien.

En fait, il n'y a plus de DD ainsi je ne sais pas si je dois remettre à jour le fireware si je change le DD?

Le fireware, lorsqu'il est mis à jour la première fois, est-il mis à jour à vie sur l'iMac?


----------



## pascalformac (14 Novembre 2009)

m'enfin..
bien sur que ca repond à ta question !
SI tu avais des mises à jour de firmware automatique
il n'y aurait pas ces pages de mise à jour
Apple aurait dit
c'est totomatik


----------



## richard-deux (14 Novembre 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> m'enfin..
> bien sur que ca repond à ta question !
> SI tu avais des mises à jour de firmware automatique
> il n'y aurait pas ces pages de mise à jour
> ...



Ok.
Merci, je voulais savoir si le fireware touché le DD et en fait non.


----------



## pascalformac (14 Novembre 2009)

je comprends
mais etant donné que ca implique des manips  doubles
( manip de le bouton + fichier si besoin , un fichier est  mis sur un ...DD, ou alors tu as un prototype unique avec OS et fichiers  dans la 25 è dimension virtuelle   :rateau:)


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Novembre 2009)

richarddeux a dit:


> Ok.
> Merci, je voulais savoir si le fireware touché le DD et en fait non.



Le firmware n'est pas un fichier stocké sur le disque dur, il est dans une puce sur la carte mère ou sur la carte processeur, pour les modèles de Mac ou le proc est sur une carte fille (les PowerBook G3, du Wallstreet au Pismo).


----------



## pascalformac (14 Novembre 2009)

et on peut telecharger un fichier de mise à jour qui est sur un site ( Apple)  sans DD avec OS et navigateur internet dessus?
faudra expliquer comment


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Novembre 2009)

Ça n'était pas sa question, qui était de savoir si un changement de disque dur l'obligeait ou non à refaire cette mise à jour. Puisqu'il a déjà fait cette mise à jour, et qu'elle n'est pas stockée sur le disque dur, il n'a pas à la refaire, et comme sa question, c'était ça, et non pas un quelconque problème d'installation de système sur un nouveau disque dur, je répond à sa question !


----------



## pascalformac (14 Novembre 2009)

et moi je reponds à sa premiere question 


> si je dois mettre ou remettre à jour le Fireware pour que le G3 fonctionne à nouveau?


phrasé qui selon moi n'indique pas si le firmware etait à jour AVANT mort du DD


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Novembre 2009)

Le phrasé, peut-être pas, mais le fait que l'iMac soit sous 10.3.9 et que l'écran ne soit pas tout noir, lui oui !


----------



## richard-deux (25 Novembre 2009)

richarddeux a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Le DD de mon imac G3 DV (année 2000) vient de rendre l'âme.
> 
> ...



Bonjour,
je viens donc de changer le DD initial de 10go par un 80go.

Nickel. 

J'ai installé Panther or je ne m'étais jamais rendu compte que l'iMac pouvait être aussi lent.

Je souhaiterais y installer un peu plus de ram.
Je dispose de 2 barrettes:
- 64 mo (d'origine)
- 256 mo 

Après avoir cherché sur le net, je lis qu'il me faut une DIMM SDRAM PC100.

Ma question: où acheter une barrette de 256mo pas trop chère?
Puis-je installer une PC133?

Merci de votre réponse.


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Novembre 2009)

richarddeux a dit:


> Ma question: où acheter une barrette de 256mo pas trop chère?
> Puis-je installer une PC133?
> 
> Merci de votre réponse.



Pas trop chère est une notion tout ce qu'il y a de plus relative (par exemple, pour ton iMac, Macway propose cette barrette de 512 Mo à 29 , et cette autre, de 256 Mo à 19,90 ), et oui, un iMac DV supporte la PC133 "no parity".


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (25 Novembre 2009)

Hello !
même chose pour moi j'achète sur macway ces barettes là,
à ce prix là aussi (un peu élevé) quant on voit des barettes de G5 1Go
partir sur la baie à 2 euros 
j'en ai en stock qui iront sur mon futur mini Mac 
Patrick JJ


----------



## Invité (25 Novembre 2009)

On attend des réponses pour peut être des barrettes vraiment moins cher :

http://forums.macg.co/5267448-post14.html

Le sujet complet.


----------



## Sushiwa (25 Novembre 2009)

Oui oui ben je les ai commandés. Elles devraient plus tarder à arriver maintenant... (pour l'instant  ça fait 3 semaines, le délai était entre 2 et 4)


----------



## richard-deux (26 Novembre 2009)

Merci à tous pour vos réponses. 

Je vais voir pour acheter des PC133.


----------

